# WTB - Mints!!



## chickenista

The super unusual cold we had in our area took out my mint plants this winter.
If anyone has mints to share (hahahahaaaaaaaa... of course you do)
I would love some.
Apple, ginger, pepper..any kind and the more the merrier.

Will pay postage happily!
And even a wee price if you would like.


----------



## Woodpecker

Same here please. We had a wicked winter as well.


----------



## Kasota

If my gardens were not buried under many feet of snow I would send you some!


----------



## IndyGardenGal

I'm waiting to see if mine comes back. I have apple, chocolate, and regular mint.


----------



## Becka03

When ours comes back- I can mail some- we have all kinds- 
dumb question- do you mail the root- like wrapped in a damp paper towel?
Or wait to let some go to flower and send the flower?


----------



## chickenista

You can dig it up (trim it back if it is tall) wrap the roots in a damp paper towel (no bag!).
Then you get a box and lay the plants in and tape the root ball to the box. You can also wrap a bit of paper towel around the stem lightly and tape that to the box. 
That keeps the plants from slipping or crumpling during shipping.

I say no bag because quite often the roots start to breakdown in plastic and it is so sad to receive something to only find the roots have started to rot.
If you do want to use something, you can very loosely wrap a bit of plastic around the roots, but leave it loose and open on the bottom..just enough to keep the paper towel a little damp.
Better a little dry than too wet.

And I am so thrilled to know that folks have mints to spare (snort giggle) Who knew it could be killed?? I thought it truly indestructible in every way.


----------



## Becka03

LOL- I was gonna say- I thought it was indestructable too?
Hopefully I haven't counted my chicks before they hatched it was a cold winter here too! LOL
But I have lots of friends that have mint- so I am sure that I can find some somewhere


----------



## Woodpecker

I really thought mint couldn't die too. I mean I had quiet a few varieties that will be sorely missed.


----------



## chickenista

I will miss my ginger mint most of all.
Wow.
It was something.
I 'could' go to the herb festival next month and try to find some more... we'll see.

What is weird that other herbs that I have that are in the mint family did just fine.
My bee balm, catnip, lemon balm stayed green through winter as always.
The summer growth dies in the fall and a shorter, more darkly colored growth appears. It stay small, but very potent in fragrance and volatile oils.
They all did just fine.

And my mint family weeds are just ducky dandy too, let me tell you.
But the mint mints croaked.. except for one strange wild mint that I don't even know where it came from.
That one I can smell just fine.

Oh.. and my Habek mint (ancient Middle Eastern variety) did just fine.
Weird stuff.. not very pleasant to smell and looks like lavender with the grayish needle leaves.
It is doing fantastic.
(as in I need to dig it all up and move it to a part of the yard where I just don't care... and move the Motherworth there too)


----------



## K.B.

I was just looking at the mints today and noticed they were really taking off.

We have ours planted in 5 gal buckets buried in mulch up to their neck of the buckets. They took -3F this winter and are coming on strong, so they are tough plants.

I will be taking some cuttings/divisions over the next couple weeks. Let me know if you want to trade for some. I'm always up for a swap! 

We have:
orange, black mitcham peppermint, swiss ricola, ginger, chocolate, himalayan silver, spearmint, peppermint, grapefruit, and lime.

The apple mint plant never took off last year, but I will try and replace it this year. Also looking to get "chewing mint".


----------



## chickenista

Cool beans!!
Ginger!

And I will get back to you in a few days. With a group like that there needs to be some prep work first.

And we can work out a trade..most definitely.


----------



## saritamae

I'm also looking for mints. I thought I hadn't mulched enough for the horrible winter....but knowing that Im not the only one makes me feel better! If anyone else has extra mint they wouldn't mind sharing, lol, please let me know.


----------



## Woodpecker

K.B. said:


> I was just looking at the mints today and noticed they were really taking off.
> 
> We have ours planted in 5 gal buckets buried in mulch up to their neck of the buckets. They took -3F this winter and are coming on strong, so they are tough plants.
> 
> I will be taking some cuttings/divisions over the next couple weeks. Let me know if you want to trade for some. I'm always up for a swap!
> 
> We have:
> orange, black mitcham peppermint, swiss ricola, ginger, chocolate, himalayan silver, spearmint, peppermint, grapefruit, and lime.
> 
> The apple mint plant never took off last year, but I will try and replace it this year. Also looking to get "chewing mint".


I would like some Swiss ricola spearmint and peppermint and lime please. So glad someone has some to share.


----------



## Mistyf

I would love some chocolate, ginger and orange. I can send you some handmade soap for it.


----------



## K.B.

I'll get the divisions and cuttings started. Should have some plants ready to go in the next 1-2 weeks.

Always happy to trade


----------



## blu_redneck

K.B. Sent a PM to you about mints. Thanks


----------



## Elizabeth

K.B.,

If you have any left to trade by the time you get to my request, I would love to try some of your mints. Will send you a PM.


----------



## K.B.

Update on the mint plants - I checked on the divisions today and they are looking very good. I was able to get at least 3 from each type that had good to very good roots along with some top growth (lots more from the regular peppermint and black mitcham peppermint). I also started many rhizomes (just roots), so there will be more of each type within a month or so.

I will reach out to each of you who sent me a PM and set up the plants for shipping early next week.


----------



## chickenista

I got my mints from KB today.
GREAT packing job.
They are awesome.

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Woodpecker

I got mine the other day! So glad K.B. is a good trader.


----------



## motdaugrnds

K.B. I'm sending you a pm and hoping you still have some mints.


----------



## blu_redneck

Recieved my mint in great condition! Thanks!


----------



## K.B.

Thanks to each of you for the feedback and kind words. 

I'm working on prepping more plants to send out this week.


----------



## Mistyf

I got my mints in "mint" condition. Kurt is great to trade with!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

chickenista said:


> I will miss my ginger mint most of all.
> Wow.
> It was something.
> I 'could' go to the herb festival next month and try to find some more... we'll see.
> 
> What is weird that other herbs that I have that are in the mint family did just fine.
> My bee balm, catnip, lemon balm stayed green through winter as always.
> The summer growth dies in the fall and a shorter, more darkly colored growth appears. It stay small, but very potent in fragrance and volatile oils.
> They all did just fine.
> 
> And my mint family weeds are just ducky dandy too, let me tell you.
> But the mint mints croaked.. except for one strange wild mint that I don't even know where it came from.
> That one I can smell just fine.
> 
> Oh.. and my Habek mint (ancient Middle Eastern variety) did just fine.
> Weird stuff.. not very pleasant to smell and looks like lavender with the grayish needle leaves.
> It is doing fantastic.
> (as in I need to dig it all up and move it to a part of the yard where I just don't care... and move the Motherworth there too)


 
Tell me more about this herb festival of which you speak !! That sounds RIGHT up my alley !!!!


----------



## chickenista

http://www.ashevilleherbfestival.com/

Here ya go!!
It is pretty amazing.
Native plants galore, every herb you have ever heard and more that you haven't.
Rare, hard to start from seed.. everything.

It is just glorious!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Oooooh.....TOO cool! Thanks!


----------



## BlueRose

I have a whole mess of Chocolate mint that I would trade for some other mints.

Please send me a PM


----------



## Becka03

All of my mint died as well- 
Anyone willing to trade mints for some crocheted washcloths? or some Comfrey Balm?
just PM me- 
I would love any kind of mint


----------



## PrettyPaisley

chickenista said:


> http://www.ashevilleherbfestival.com/
> 
> Here ya go!!
> It is pretty amazing.
> Native plants galore, every herb you have ever heard and more that you haven't.
> Rare, hard to start from seed.. everything.
> 
> It is just glorious!


 
W00T !! We're going ! We were just up there for the Mother Earth News Fair but SO agreed to go back for the day. I'm so excited! What do I need to be looking for? I'm already scouring the vendor list and making certain I hit the high spots !


----------



## chickenista

What day?? Fri., Sat or Sun??
I will be up Fri. afternoon (if I can talk myself into going..I always balk and try to reason my way out of it.. but I go and I love it and I don't spend too much)

Bring a basket or a wagon or a cart or something.
You can park right by the vendors.. truly you can. I do.
And run back and forth with my purchases..because I forget a basket.

It is all good.
I walk the whole thing, making note of herbs that I am interested in and the booth number. Then I turn around and buy the herbs that I like.
The booths are deep and sometimes run out of the back and onto the grassy hill behind too.
Lots and lots of plants per booth. Lots.

I don't hit the oil, soap etc.. vendors.
I am there for plants.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

We are going Saturday-that's the best we can do with SO's work schedule. I really want to go Friday but can't swing it. 

Thanks for the tips ! I'm going to scour the websites of the vendors to see if anything piques my interest before I get there. I'll have the little ones with me so I don't know how much calm and peaceful time I'll have to peruse . But I will take a basket for sure! But I really wanna check out the soaps.....love the soaps!


----------



## partndn

chickenista said:


> I will miss my ginger mint most of all.
> Wow.
> It was something.
> I 'could' go to the herb festival next month and try to find some more... we'll see.


When and where is the herb fest Chickie? 

EDIT: OOoops I posted too fast. I see it. duh!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I got ginger mint, chocolate mint, berries and cream mint (I had never heard of this but it tasted and smelled sooooo good!) and another kind that escapes me now. 

We got there after lunch on Saturday and several vendors had already sold out of many things. I was able to get a few things like comfrey that will reseed (I know that isn't something everyone agrees on), bugleweed, Sweet Annie (smells soooo good), vanilla grass (to make my own smudge sticks and also smells divine) and more stuff that I didn't mark and I don't remember what it is !!! 

It was awesome. Makes me want to live in a treehouse in the mountains of NC and just grow stuff.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I received the mints KB sent. They sure were packaged well and all are doing fine.


----------

